# Seating Options for a 1990 Coupe Quattro - what will fit?



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm planning on picking up a 1990 Coupe Quattro tomorrow. It it black with a gray cloth interior. I'm looking for what seats from other VW/Audi/Whatever will fit. Minor reworking of bracketry is not out of the question. (I work at a tool and machine shop)

I am looking for some nice chunky, black seats to match the look of the car (not mine):










Thanks for your help - I searched a bit but couldn't find much


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

well.... thanks for looking. Apparently nothing fits anyways... plus I never bought the car.


----------

